# The Expanse: Trailer zu Staffel 4 verrät Release-Datum



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2019)

*The Expanse: Trailer zu Staffel 4 verrät Release-Datum*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Expanse: Trailer zu Staffel 4 verrät Release-Datum* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Expanse: Trailer zu Staffel 4 verrät Release-Datum*


----------



## Solavidos (22. Juli 2019)

*The Expanse: Trailer zu Staffel 4 verrät Release-Datum*

Ja wunderbar da freue ich mich drauf


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Expanse: Trailer zu Staffel 4 verrät Release-Datum*

Der Jahreswechsel 2019/2020 wird ein Fest. Erst "The Expanse" und wenn der Nerd-Orgasmus gerade am Abklingen ist, "Star Trek: Picard" dicht hinterher.


----------



## floppyexe (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Expanse: Trailer zu Staffel 4 verrät Release-Datum*

Und das geile ist: Ich habe  den halben Dezember frei.


----------



## MTMnet (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Expanse: Trailer zu Staffel 4 verrät Release-Datum*

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf Staffel 4.

Bin erst recht spät richtig auf The Expanse gestoßen, da es ja vorher auf Netflix war und ich mich da verweigere.

Ich nutze nur Amazon Prime, da ich sowieso viel bei Amazon bestelle.

Habe mir dort alle 3 Staffeln hintereinander reingesaugt... und danach einzelne Folgen nochmal.
Ergebnis .... Ich brauche mehr !!


----------



## der_petling (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Expanse: Trailer zu Staffel 4 verrät Release-Datum*

Ach nein, erst Dezember... 
Hätte nach früheren Gerüchten noch mit Ende Oktober bzw. Mitte November gerechnet.
Also doch erst zur Holiday Season, und dann vermutlich wieder wie üblich Staffelpause Ende Januar.
Ist dann ja wieder NFL-PlayOff und SuperBowl Zeit. (Go Pack Go  )
Auch wenn ich, wenn es irgendwie geht nicht bei Amazon kaufe, bin ich doch ganz froh dass Bezos die Serie gerettet hat. Danke, Jeff. 
Eine der besten Serien bzw. Verfilmungen die ich die letzten Jahren gesehen habe. Hoffe die ziehen die Story auch bis zum Schluss mit Teil 9 durch.
Band 8 ist ja schon erschienen, muss ich mir demnächst dann auch endlich mal bestellen das Buch.

Dann muss ich mir zwischendurch bei Netflix was anderes suchen, bis ich dann wieder fröhliches Account-Sharing mit einem Freund betreiben kann. ST Picard hyped mich ja auch schon ein bisschen nach dem neuen Trailer. 

Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass Amazon Larry Nivens Ringwelt nicht verkackt und Apple baut keinen Mist mit Asimov´s Foundation Saga (meine Lieblingsreihe unter den ~25 Asimov Büchern die ich im Regal habe) Ich warne dich, Tim Cook ! 
Ich hau dir dein iPhone um die Birne bis der Apfel wieder ganz ist.
(Upps, ich glaub Gewaltandrohung verstößt gegen die Forum-Regeln....  )

Traurige Nachrichten gibts auch noch....
Was zum lachen gibts erst wieder Ende 2020.... MacFarlane war auf der Comic Con
The Orville season 3 won't premiere for more than a year


----------



## Cosmas (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Expanse: Trailer zu Staffel 4 verrät Release-Datum*

Da bin ich echt froh, das Amazon sich da die Rechte gesichert hat, nachdem man ja bei Syfi der Meinung war, die Serie einstellen zu wollen.

Der Teaser und der längere Trailer machen einiges her! 
Der neue Anstrich der Roci is geil, ihre neue leichte Railgun ist nun auch dran, die Leute tragen teils Ausrüstung, die mit Rocinate beschriftet ist und damit ihren eigenständigen Status klarstellt und dazu die generelle Optik und Qualität...
das wird wieder ein absolutes Highlight und wenn man sich so die neuen und alten Gesichter so ansieht, gibts hoffentlich wieder auch ein Charakterfest vom feinsten.


----------

